# Gurbani Kirtan #60 Kirpa Karo Deen Ke Daate



## kaur-1 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #60 Kirpa Karo Deen Ke Daate*

Sri Guru Granth Sahib Jee Ang 882


Raag Raamkalee, Fifth Mehl, First House:
Raamkalee Guru Arjan Dev 

 <> siqgur pRswid ]
* ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||*
 One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:

 ikrpw krhu dIn ky dwqy myrw guxu Avgxu n bIcwrhu koeI ]
* kirapaa karahu dheen kae dhaathae maeraa gun avagan n beechaarahu koee ||*
* Have mercy on me, O Generous Giver, Lord of the meek; please do not consider my merits and demerits.*

 mwtI kw ikAw DopY suAwmI mwxs kI giq eyhI ]1]
* maattee kaa kiaa dhhopai suaamee maanas kee gath eaehee ||1||*
 How can dust be washed? O my Lord and Master, such is the state of mankind. ||1||

 myry mn siqguru syiv suKu hoeI ]
* maerae man sathigur saev sukh hoee ||*
 O my mind, serve the True Guru, and be at peace.

 jo ieChu soeI Plu pwvhu iPir dUKu n ivAwpY koeI ]1] rhwau ]
* jo eishhahu soee fal paavahu fir dhookh n viaapai koee ||1|| rehaao ||*
 Whatever you desire, you shall receive that reward, and you shall not be afflicted by pain any longer. ||1||Pause||

 kwcy Bwfy swij invwjy AMqir joiq smweI ]
* kaachae bhaaddae saaj nivaajae anthar joth samaaee ||*
 He creates and adorns the earthen vessels; He infuses His Light within them.

 jYsw ilKqu iliKAw Duir krqY hm qYsI ikriq kmweI ]2]
* jaisaa likhath likhiaa dhhur karathai ham thaisee kirath kamaaee ||2||*
 As is the destiny pre-ordained by the Creator, so are the deeds we do. ||2||

 mnu qnu Qwip kIAw sBu Apnw eyho Awvx jwxw ]
* man than thhaap keeaa sabh apanaa eaeho aavan jaanaa ||*
 He believes the mind and body are all his own; this is the cause of his coming and going.

 ijin dIAw so iciq n AwvY moih AMDu lptwxw ]3]
* jin dheeaa so chith n aavai mohi andhh lapattaanaa ||3||*
 He does not think of the One who gave him these; he is blind, entangled in emotional attachment. ||3||

 ijin kIAw soeI pRBu jwxY hir kw mhlu Apwrw ]
* jin keeaa soee prabh jaanai har kaa mehal apaaraa ||*
 One who knows that God created him, reaches the Incomparable Mansion of the Lord's Presence.

 Bgiq krI hir ky gux gwvw nwnk dwsu qumwrw ]4]1]
* bhagath karee har kae gun gaavaa naanak dhaas thumaaraa ||4||1||*
 Worshipping the Lord, I sing His Glorious Praises. Nanak is Your slave. ||4||1||​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

